# rabbits?



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody shoot rabbits while it is still this warm out? Any issues with disease or bugs?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine have had a total of 4 fleas and no worms, the last 10 have had no bugs on them the 4 fleas came on the 1st one the day before the youth waterfowl hunt.


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've alway's found more fleas on them in the winter. Never found any disease on a rabbit.


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've only got one this year but it was free of any infestation


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i have shot one and it had fleas pretty bad. i set it up in a cedar tree for about 15 minutes and fleas were gone after it cooled off. i dont shoot many just a few a year for the dogs. i have always looked at like it is no different than shooting squirrels or deer when it is warmer out.

later, dave


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

No. I wait until after the regular firearms season. Once the leaves come down and its cooler its more fun to me.....​


----------

